# Zavtra Watches



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been looking at the Zavtra site. New for 2013, they donâ€™t claim to be Russian watches but thatâ€™s where the inspiration comes from. WW2, tanks, diving and aviation.

Anyone on here own one? Anyone on here got an opinion? I like the black face Seagull 17 jewel job.

Here are a couple of videos to see. Let me know what you think.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, this will probably the future of Russian watchmaking. Besides Vostok movements, the stocks on other movements should be pretty low now. It's almost 2 years now that Maktime closed doors and the stock that existed was enough just for 2 years of production. So we'll be seeing the use quartz modules (Volmax with their Aviator Swiss; VE with Seiko, etc).

The first time I've seen this was on Craig Hester site and those videos. So my opinion... I'm sorry to say, but I find them ugly and I don't know about their quality... Seagull makes very decent movements but the problem is that there are grade I movements (made on their factory) and lots of others that come from gods know where.

Anyway, even if they use Grade I movements, they seem extremely expensive to me... besides being ugly... and I don't see where the tank connotations are on their design "bracelet inspired by the tank's tracks" - ******.

Sorry, I think you wanted to hear good things about them... but I just can't. Maybe others can tell you more regarding quality and so on...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

No thatâ€™s great to get an opinion. I am always looking for something different. I came across these when I was searching for a Vostok 1963-2013 commemorative. (Canâ€™t find one anywhere). :wallbash: I think your right this looks like the future.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> I was searching for a Vostok 1963-2013 commemorative. (Canâ€™t find one anywhere). :wallbash:


You mean a Sturmanskie Gagarin? (Vostok was it's capsule, so honest mistake there.)


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Some of them look ok, if a bit huge. I don't think I'd be prepared to pay the money they're asking for a Seagull or Miyota watch movement though.

Good luck finding a 1963-2013 commemorative Vostok - it was a special edition made for Watchuseek members. I myself have a jolly nice black one in a ministry case 

Your best bet is to keep an eye on the WUS sales forum.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > I was searching for a Vostok 1963-2013 commemorative. (Canâ€™t find one anywhere). :wallbash:
> ...


 This is the watch that led me to the Zavtra site. I cant find one anywhere.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

yep - that's this one:



Lampoc said:


> Good luck finding a 1963-2013 commemorative Vostok - it was a special edition made for Watchuseek members. I myself have a jolly nice black one in a ministry case
> 
> Your best bet is to keep an eye on the WUS sales forum.


Here's the thread about them: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/announcing-registration-vostok-5-6-mission-homage-watch-project-787046.html


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

not to my taste it has to be said, i got excited when the video started......


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> yep - that's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Been doing some research and it looks like hens teeth. :wallbash:


----------

